# Uber Rating Poll



## NicknTulsa (Jul 16, 2014)

Trying to gage overall driver ratings. Select a number closest to the rating your phone shows (e.g. 4.76, select 4.8... 4.75 select 4.7).


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

4.86
No water - No mints - No sexual favors
Just....clean driver - clean car - and pleasant conversation.....if desired. 
Also - no after midnight customers....makes a world of difference IMHO.


----------



## Orlando_Driver (Jul 14, 2014)

4.95. 215 rides

No water, No candy, load your own luggage, No GPS....


----------



## Elmoooy (Sep 3, 2014)

4.86 over 300 rides.


----------

